# Device driver software not successfully installed



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone shed any light on why my USB ports cant install the driver software please?
In Device Manager theres Universal Serial Bus Controllers that have items underneath the heading that each have a yellow triangle next to them. I uninstall each one, reboot the computer, but the same thing happens again with the pop up "Device driver software not successfully installed"
I have Windows 7 Home, with 64-bit.
Here is a Speccy snapshot of my laptop...
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/tLyw2fCxKLg7TmZVXxDm3al


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the Toshiba model number?

Are there any other driver errors listed in Device Manager?

Do you have anything connected to the USB ports?


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Model is Toshiba C660-1JH. Cant see any other errors in Device Manager
Nothing is connected to the ports apart from the cooler fan thing that the laptop sits on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Driver page Laptop Driver Downloads:


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks but tried that link several times, but get the same problem.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try re-installing the Chipset Utility.

Is this after a re-install of the OS?


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

I have installed the chipset utility many times. Still get same problem. A complete reboot of the OS of course works, but would rather get to the root of the problem. Below is a snapshot of the system...
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/rDZLsk6djGEsen4e568BoFJ


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post a screenshot of Device Manager with the USB expanded.

See if the below articles applies.

Binary files in some USB drivers are not updated after you install Windows 7 SP1 or Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Tried taking a screenshot, but no success.


----------

